

Microsoft confirms UEFI fears, locks down ARM devices - vu3rdd
https://www.softwarefreedom.org/blog/2012/jan/12/microsoft-confirms-UEFI-fears-locks-down-ARM/

======
wglb
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3458679>.

